# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Как ученики Шрилы Прабхупады учились играть на музыкальных инструментах?

## Лелихана д.д.

Уважаемый Хари Шаури прабху, примите мои поклоны. Я хотела узнать,как Шрила Прабхупада учил Своих учеников играть на мриданге,например. Он говорил, делайте вот так, как я или тере кхета тере кхета? С уважением Лелихана д.д.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

There is a tape that Srila Prabhupada made to teach basic mrdunga
mantras to his students. He explains the beat and then demonstrates it. Try
the Bhaktivedanta Archives, they may still be selling it.

Перевод:

Существует аудиозапись, которую Шрила Прабхупада сделал чтобы научить основным мантрам для игры на мриданге своих учеников. Он объясняет ритм, а затем демонстрирует его. Попробуйте обратиться к Бхактиведанта архивам, они могут по-прежнему ее продавать.

Ваш слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

О,спасибо большое за Ваш ответ. Мои поклоны примите пожалуйста.

----------

